# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  ( كفته بطاطس جاويه ) مصورة بالخطوات

## اوتار فاطمه

بركديه
عجبني جدا الطبق دا قولت لازم يشاركوني فيه اخواتي واخواني في شمس 
بركديه ( كفته بطاطس جاويه ) مصورة بالخطوات 

 

المقادير :

 

خمس حبات بطاطس مقطعه دوائر ومقليه 

جزرة مقطعه صغير 

بقدونس 

لحم مفروم او دجاج مطبوخ وجاهز 

بصله مقطعه وثوم مفروم تقلى وتحمر 

ملح وفلفل اسود وكمون واجينو موتو 

الطريقه :

تخلط جميع المقادير مع بعض واما تهرس جيدا بالهراسه او تطحن بطحانه البصل 

 

تكور

 

ثم تغمس في بيض مخلوط بملح وفلفل اسود وكمون ثم تغطى بالبقسماط 
 

 

تقلى في الزيت 

نزينها بطبق مفروش بالخس والجزر والملفوف 

 

 

من قريب 

 


تقدم وبالعافيه عليكم 

ولاتنسوني من صالح دعواتكم 


منقووووووووووووووووووووووول

----------


## ملاك الررروح

_يسلمووووووووووووووو_
*خيتووووو*
*على الوصفة اللذيذة*
*سهلة وبسيطة*

*يعطيك العافية*
*لا حرمنا جديدك*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*واااااااو*
*والله هالكفته تشهي واااجد يلا احسبيني ام محمد*
*الله يسلم الايااادي ع النقل الحلو*
*الله يعطيج العافيه*
*دمتي بـكل الـود*

----------


## Sweet Magic

ام محمد 

تسلمـ يدك على الطريقه

والله يعطيك العافيه عليها

مودتي لك

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

> _يسلمووووووووووووووو_
> *خيتووووو*
> *على الوصفة اللذيذة*
> *سهلة وبسيطة*
> 
> *يعطيك العافية*
> *لا حرمنا جديدك*



الله يعافيك حبيبتي ملاك على الطله الحلوه 

دوم تشريفك الصفحه دمتي بكل الود

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

> *واااااااو*
> 
> *والله هالكفته تشهي واااجد يلا احسبيني ام محمد*
> *الله يسلم الايااادي ع النقل الحلو*
> *الله يعطيج العافيه*
> 
> *دمتي بـكل الـود*



الله يسلمك حبيبتي شذاوي خلاص محسوبه انتي و المنتدى 

والله يعطيك الف عافيه يعافي كل غالي نورتي الصفحه بوجودك  

د متي بكل الود يا الغلا

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

> ام محمد 
> 
> تسلمـ يدك على الطريقه
> 
> والله يعطيك العافيه عليها
> 
> مودتي لك



الله يسلمك ويسلم قلب غاليك حبيبتي sweet magic

على تنويرك الصفحه دمتي بكل الود ياالغلا

----------


## بحر الشرق

مشكورة الله يعطيك العافيه
ولايحرمنا منك

----------


## ايات الروح



----------


## فرح

يسلمووو ياااقلبي ام حمووودي 
يللا متى العزووومه :embarrest:  :toung:  هههههه
تسلم يدينك ويعطيك العاافيه 
ولاحرمنا جديدك الحلووو منك حبيبتي 
دمت بخييييييييييير

----------


## وردة حلاوية

تسلم ايدك خيتو ...

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

> مشكورة الله يعطيك العافيه
> ولايحرمنا منك



 
ويعافيك حبيبتي بحر الشوق علىالمرور لا عدم تواجدك الحلو دمتي بكل الود

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

> 



 
يعاااااااافيكـ

حبيبتي ايوووت 

على مروركــ العطر لا هنتي

دوم تواصلج معاي دمتي بكل الود يا الغلا

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

> يسلمووو ياااقلبي ام حمووودي 
> 
> يللا متى العزووومه هههههه
> تسلم يدينك ويعطيك العاافيه 
> ولاحرمنا جديدك الحلووو منك حبيبتي 
> 
> دمت بخييييييييييير



 
الليله العزومه بمناسبه المولد 

ويعافيج حبوبه من كل شر  

تسلمين عالمرور العطر 

دمتي بحفظ الرحمن ورعايته

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

> تسلم ايدك خيتو ...



وايدك حبيبتي ورده على الطله الحلوه والله لا يحرمنا تواصلج معاي 

دمتي بكل الود يا الغلا

----------


## شوق المحبة

اممم .. إح ــنا نــ س ــوي مثلها بس على دج ــاج ..


مــ ش ــكووورة أختي عالنقل الرآآآئـــ ع ..


يــ ع ــطيكِ الرح ــمن ألف ع ــافية ..

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

حيـــــــــــــاج الله شووووق اسعــــــــــــدني مــــــــرورج ومــــــــا تقصـــــــرين
كلــــــــــج ذوق والله دمتي بكل الود

----------


## تاروتيه

الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

على المجهووووووود 

الطيب 


والى الامااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

> الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
> 
> على المجهووووووود 
> 
> الطيب 
> 
> 
> والى الامااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام



 
تسلميـــــــــــن حبيبتي 

بس عااااد شدي حيلك وأدخلي المطبخ وطبقي الطريقه  

الله لا يحرمني من تواجدك الرائع

----------


## MOONY



----------


## اوتار فاطمه

وايدك حبيبتي موني 

والله يعطيك الف عافيه على التواجد الحلو 

دوم تواصلج  دمتي بكل الود يا الغلا

----------

